# Help! Alabama/Mississipi GRF members



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I've looked through the transport volunteer sticky and don't see anyone listed for middle Alabama or Mississippi and am asking if any of our members might have a contact or two to help a bloodhound get to her rescue in Louisiana (not a golden but a golden is going to hitch a ride for the first four legs from North Carolina if the transport can be arranged, so kind of related!). 

Rubi is a 5-year old spayed bloodhound that was scheduled a couple of weeks ago to head to the South Central Bloodhound Rescue in Louisiana from North Carolina (the group has been thoroughly checked out with vet and personal references--they require an application, home visit, and vet references before adopting out.) Due to the devastation caused by the tornadoes, her transport coordinator had to cancel the transport (the coordinator is located in Tuscaloosa). Leslie has stepped up to the plate to try and organize another transport scheduled for this weekend but is running into some difficulties as she is new to coordinating and does not have many contacts in Alabama/Mississipi (the rest if the trip is filled). Jim and I are taking a couple of legs from Augusta over to Atlanta and one of our other members is helping from there through Atlanta. The following legs are still needed - can anyone help or pass along this request? Thanks!!!


SATURDAY, May 7

Leg 8: NEEDED!!
Carrollton, GA to Anniston, AL 54 min
Departing Carrollton, GA at 5 pm edt
Arriving in Anniston, AL at 6 pm edt ***Time changes to Central****

Leg 9: NEEDED!!!
Anniston, AL to Birmingham, AL 1 hour 7 min
Departing Anniston, AL at 5:15 pm cdt
Arriving in Birmingham, AL at 6:30 pm cdt

Leg 10: NEEDED!!!
Brimingham, AL to Tuscaloosa, AL 57 min
Departing Birmingham, AL at 6:30 pm cdt
Arriving in Tuscaloosa, AL at 7:30 pm cdt

****NEED OVERNIGHT FOR RUBI****

SUNDAY, May 8, 2011

Leg 11: NEEDED!!!!
Tuscaloosa, AL to Meridian, MS 1 hour 27 min
Departing Tuscaloosa, AL at 8 am cdt
Arriving in Meridian, MS at 9:30 am cdt

Leg 12: NEEDED!!!!
Meridian, MS to Jackson, MS 1 hour 28 min
Departing Meridian, MS at 9:45 am cdt
Arriving in Jackson, MS at 11:15 am cdt


----------

